# Changing rear struts/springs



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

What am i getting myself into if I do this myself? What do I need, how long is it gonna take me and how hard is it going to be?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

this job is not too hard considering i did it and im only 15 1/2 years old 
you will need a spring compressor in order to take the spring out 
be sure to get one of good quality or else it may suddenly let go and cause injury. after you may need to get you camber adjusted and maybe the toe

have a good time :thumbup:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

It's cake. Three top nuts and the 2 strut bolts. Remove the assembly and before you put the spring compressor on it, use the 17mm box end and a good crecent to bust the strut top nut loose. Unless you have access to an impact wrench, Then just hit it real quick. Might want to use a lot of liquid wrench through this whole process. I use a $10.99 spring compressor I bought from Harbor Freight. It comes with safety straps if you want to use them. No need to compress the spring much. Start cinching it down a bit and lightly push down on the spring til you know most of the pressure is off the top hat. Then remove the nut the rest of the way. Do one at a time so you can reference the reassmbly. I think the painted side of the spring goes on the outside?? Other'n that, ask more questions.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

On the N13 Pulsar: The rear springs are so weak, you don't need a spring compressor, but I'd use one for the Sentra. You needn't worry about caster/camber/toe-in because it's all controlled by the inner ends of the links. Just swap 'em in and out. That's it!


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

can i take the struts and springs out as an assembly? specially since id be changing both of them?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

yes the spring is part of the strut you must remove the assembly then remove the spring. And I agree with the kid who first responded use a good quality spring compressor cause I have seen springs let go its not pretty there is alot of stored energy in a compressed spring and it can kill or mame.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> yes the spring is part of the strut you must remove the assembly then remove the spring. And I agree with the kid who first responded use a good quality spring compressor cause I have seen springs let go its not pretty there is alot of stored energy in a compressed spring and it can kill or mame.


no no.. what im asking is can I take the strut and spring out as one whole unit.. since they are being replaced both? ( ie: do i have to take the spring out from the strut to take it all out )


----------



## sgnl06 (May 9, 2005)

muccman said:


> no no.. what im asking is can I take the strut and spring out as one whole unit.. since they are being replaced both? ( ie: do i have to take the spring out from the strut to take it all out )


You have to take them out as one whole unit; the spring is pretty much bolted to the strut. Basically, you don't have to worry about the spring, or spring compressors or anything at all, since you are replacing both spring and strut anyway (assuming you don't have to separate them to return them for the core charge).

The tricky part of this job is lining up the holes on the strut flange with the knuckle when reinstalling the strut/spring assembly. I had to use a floor jack to compress the strut a little, just to help the holes line up. The help of a friend is highly recommended to help muscle everything into place. 

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

sgnl06 said:


> . Basically, you don't have to worry about the spring, or spring compressors or anything at all, since you are replacing both spring and strut anyway (assuming you don't have to separate them to return them for the core charge)..


Yes accually you do need to use a spring compressor and as I said in my first post you must take the strut (spring and shock assembly) out as a unit then you will need to take off the bearing or hat which ever you choose to call it and reinstall it to the new strut assembly. and even if you purchase a new hat you will need to compress the spring to install it safely. Have you referenced you factory service manual it will help in this greatly.


----------



## sgnl06 (May 9, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> Yes accually you do need to use a spring compressor and as I said in my first post you must take the strut (spring and shock assembly) out as a unit then you will need to take off the bearing or hat which ever you choose to call it and reinstall it to the new strut assembly. and even if you purchase a new hat you will need to compress the spring to install it safely. Have you referenced you factory service manual it will help in this greatly.


Yeah, sorry, I was just going through the removal process only, wasn't thinking about putting the new one in. My bad.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

alright. i think ima end up doing this on the weekend at some point. im just getting worried because there's rust starting at the shock tower.. but not much I can do about it now... I just need teh car to last me till next spring time.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

hah yea. i have a good 4-5 inch seperation due to rust on my rear passenger side strut tower, i should really weld some metel in there buuuuut its good for now


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

can I use a set of lowering springs with stock replacement struts? Or would say a set of the KYB GR2 struts work a lot better? Also if I lower the car ( 90 B-12) say 1" - 1 1/2" would 195/50/15's still clear with no problems? Thanks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

ahardb0dy said:


> can I use a set of lowering springs with stock replacement struts? Or would say a set of the KYB GR2 struts work a lot better? Also if I lower the car ( 90 B-12) say 1" - 1 1/2" would 195/50/15's still clear with no problems? Thanks


If you use lowering springs with stock struts, they'll most likely not last. GR2's are typically used as OEM replacements as well. You should probably wait until you can get something decent and get good struts like AGX's and then get some good springs. 

as for lowering, I have a 2" drop and no problems running the 195/50/15's. There seems to still be plenty of room under there.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

man this is just retarded... i got quoted 600$ plus tax to get em replaced. Im just a little weary because ive never done something big like this before and i dont want to screw it up


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i agree. i had 16 in wheels and sprint lowering springs on brand new oem struts. im noit an autoxer so i didnt notice any problems. but u might as well go with the good stuff if u have it


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

muccman said:


> man this is just retarded... i got quoted 600$ plus tax to get em replaced. Im just a little weary because ive never done something big like this before and i dont want to screw it up


looked on Advanced Auto Parts website which is a common chain around here. 2 brand new heavy duty TRW rear coil springs $69.00 pair , and new Monroe Gas Matic Struts @ $34.00 each. 

Even if you buy the parts and find a local garage to install, you should still be ahead. The rears are easy enough to replace. I didn't even use an impact when I did mine.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

question - has anyone tried fitting B13 KYB AGX front stuts to B12 rears? 733014/733015. I got a pair that originally were going to replace my B12 front struts. But then, I had this idea. The struts seem extremely similar to the B12 rear struts.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

You will probally run into problems at the bottom where it bolts up to the brakes one is for disc and the other drum more than likely will not inter change. let us know however if it dose.

And muccman just do it on a weekend there is not that much involved you just have to be carefull when working with the spring other than that it is not to hard take your time and do one side at a time thats the key.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> question - has anyone tried fitting B13 KYB AGX front stuts to B12 rears? 733014/733015. I got a pair that originally were going to replace my B12 front struts. But then, I had this idea. The struts seem extremely similar to the B12 rear struts.


The brake lines need to mount on the strut. B13's are different.
I think, not positive, Blownb310 welded the brackets onto the strut to mount the brake lines.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> The brake lines need to mount on the strut. B13's are different.
> I think, not positive, Blownb310 welded the brackets onto the strut to mount the brake lines.


Nah ... he used tie-wraps.. you dont want to weld on gas shocks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have thought about this same issue. My B12's stock struts had brake line brackets that you could unbolt so I saved them. figured if/when I go to some better struts or coilovers, I could use those tabs maybe welded to some kind of U-bolt or band clamp that could be placed on the new struts. that way it would be infinitely adjustable. :thumbup:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Why couldn't you replace the brake line (with braided ones) and bag the bracket completely? Dink around or figure out something with different sizes til works. A longer line would enable you to rerout the brake lines. Of course you don't want your lines to be all wobbly so there would need to be an anchor point some where. Hmmm..... tye wraps.....


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> looked on Advanced Auto Parts website which is a common chain around here. 2 brand new heavy duty TRW rear coil springs $69.00 pair ,...


Sorry to hijack this post. But as there were no new postings for a few days I thought I would ask.........can TRW rear coil springs be used for replacing stock rear coil springs on B12? Are they (TRW) more stiffer than stock?

Manjula


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

manjula said:


> Sorry to hijack this post. But as there were no new postings for a few days I thought I would ask.........can TRW rear coil springs be used for replacing stock rear coil springs on B12? Are they (TRW) more stiffer than stock?
> 
> Manjula


Yes, the TRW springs on autozone's website are a replacement type spring. They are listed as "heavy duty" no specifics, but i have to believe from what I have seen that just about any aftermarket spring will be better than some of the stock B12 stuff. the springs I took off of my current B12 were terrible. 

BTW, TRW is just a company who makes the springs, and yes they have them specifically for your B12.  for the $69, I'd definitely consider them if you are staying stock and need new struts.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> Yes, the TRW springs on autozone's website are a replacement type spring. They are listed as "heavy duty" no specifics, but i have to believe from what I have seen that just about any aftermarket spring will be better than some of the stock B12 stuff. the springs I took off of my current B12 were terrible.
> 
> BTW, TRW is just a company who makes the springs, and yes they have them specifically for your B12.  for the $69, I'd definitely consider them if you are staying stock and need new struts.


Thanks for this valuable info astreamk1 !!  My rear springs are so sagged and I also need to buy new shocks. 

One more thing, by any chance do you have the free length and rod diameter of the TRW springs?

Manjula


----------



## Hawk05 (Jul 6, 2016)

I am wondering if you need to have coil spring compressors to change rear struts in a 2006 Xtrail
thanks


----------

